# Rosa Wins a Photo Contest!!!



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

As a lot of you who are on Facebook with me already know, Rosa won the "This picture is so goofy, it'd make a perfect cartoon!" Contest on Pet Portraits page. The prize is a free cartoon drawing of Rosa, from any photo. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=190941307640190&set=a.188543154546672.47173.187763414624646&type=1&ref=nf

This was the winning photo:










I'm sure most of you already know, but this page belongs to the forum's own Dancing Cavy (Jamie) who is a talented artist. I urge anyone who might be interested in getting a portrait or cartoon drawing done of their pet to go check out her work. And if you haven't "Liked" her page on Facebook yet, you should go do it now ( https://www.facebook.com/dancingcavypp ). Jamie says she plans on doing more contests in the future!!:laugh:

I want to thank each and every one of you guys who voted for her. This contest was really important to me because as soon as I entered it, I got the idea of how awesome it would be to win the prize and give it as a gift to :wub: Jean :wub: who was Rosa's foster mom and the woman responsible for saving her life and bringing her into mine. So thanks to the nearly 100 people who gave Rosa their vote, I will be able to do a little something to help repay Jean for what she has done for me and my husband. Jean has chosen on of her own photographs of Rosa to be drawn, and I have no doubt that the cartoon will capture Rosa's Muppet essence!!

Thanks again voters and Pet Portraits!!! :wub:


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

99 people and one Beast 
Congrats on your win!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY!!! Miss Rosa!!! Congrats!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yay!!!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rosa is so sweet. I am glad she won!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

:happyboogie:

And how kind of you to think of Jean! :hugs:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh congrats!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a cute girlie! Congrats !! And heck of COURSE she would win !!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Barb E said:


> :happyboogie:
> 
> And how kind of you to think of Jean! :hugs:


Nope, it's not me being kind. Jean was the kind one because she took a chance on two 100% newbie dog owners and let this gift of a dog go to complete strangers, after she had spend weeks nursing her back to health. Rosa is a very special dog, I can hardly describe her. She turns heads, I hear comments on her as we walk through a crowd. And everyone she has met loves her instantly.

For people who foster dogs, especially sick ones that have been painstakingly nursed back to health, worried over and prayed over and loved on, I do not understand how it is that you can entrust a relative stranger to their care once they are ready to be adopted. That is the biggest leap of faith imaginable. So it is my honor to do this very small thing for Jean.

Right now Rosa is standing next to Lanis, one of our kitties. Lanis belongs upstairs (in the world according to dogs) and Rosa is quite concerned about the cat who is silently gazing out the patio doors. But she's such a good girl, she lets Miss Lanis be and finds herself a comfy bed to lay on, keeping watch from a safe distance.:wub: It's moments like these that my heart swells and my eyes water a bit and I cannot fathom how it is that I ever deserved this beautiful creature in my life.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats to you and Rosa! That's so nice of you to give the portrait to Jean. I went back to Jeans thread when she was fostering Rosa. Such a heartwarming thread. It's nice to see a happy ending!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yesterday I opened up the Leetle Friends thread and went through 33 or so pages to the point where Miss Rosa went home with you. I fell madly in love with Rocco and Rosa in that thread. And I know all the comments are putting human thoughts onto them, but they are SO good. It has been fun watching them grow up. 

I am glad that you joined the forum, I get a Rosa-fix every time I see your avatar.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww, my heart is all warm now.... how dare you do that!  :wub: 

She is a beautiful pup!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosa is so stinkin' cute she should win every photo contest she's entered in.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations! And how wonderful of you to give that gift to Jean. 

I can't wait to see the drawing!!!!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! So cute!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The finished product!! I love it!










Thanks again to Jamie (DancingCavy)!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It definitely captures Rosa. Thanks for posting it. She looks so sweet.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, the Muppet Movie is all the rage right now.
:rofl:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey! I missed this back in September! Major Congrats to little Miss Rosa! Great final picture!


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

absolutely stunning! congrats!


----------

